# [OT][system] na jakim sprzecie pracuje twoj Gentoo?

## cast0r

Witam,

Ciekawi mnie bardzo na jakich sprzetach pracuja uzytkownicy Gentoo? Pytam bo idea portage oraz fakt ze jest to dystro zrodlowe napiera trocha do uzywania mocniejszego sprzetu. 

A jak widza to inni?

 :Arrow:   P4-M 2GHz 512MB (desktop)Last edited by cast0r on Fri Jun 03, 2005 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mavik

Pentium 200 MMX 128 MB ram  (serwer)

Celeron 1200 256 MB ram (desktop)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## changs

Celeron 1GHz 382 Ram.

----------

## fallow

Athlon 1.0 GHz , 256 MB RAM 

cheers.

ps. nikt nie kaze nikomu kompilowac wszystkiego majac Gentoo , jest duzo nieoficjalnych binhostow jesli komus nie wystarcza GRP .

----------

## melk0r

niezbyt udany P4 1,5, 256 MB, ale chodzi niezle (szczegolnie z kernelem od fallow'a)  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Desktop: Intel Pentium 4 2,8 GHz + HT, 1GB ram, HDD 120 GB

Server: Intel Pentium 2 633 MHz, 128 MB ram, HDD 4,3 GB

Server2: Intel Pentium 2 433 MHz, 128 MB ram, HDD 10 GB

Server3: Intel Pentium 2 300 MHz, 64 MB ram, HDD 8 GB

Ja tam paczki miedzy maszynami wymieniam  :Smile: 

----------

## wuja

Desktop - AthlonXp 2500 + RAM 512MB + HDD 80GB

----------

## rampage7

Athlon 1GHz taktowany w okolicach 1.46GHz w porywach do 1.6Ghz :p (water cooler), 512MB RAM, VIA KT333.

Za tydzień, może 2 robię przesiadkę na Athlona 64 3000+ Venice (z którego mam nadzieję wycisnąć 2.7GHz), nf4, natomiast ram pozostanie ten sam  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

server: celeron 333, 128mb ram

moj:     athlon 1,6 - 2 GHz ( zalezy kiedy :) 512mb ram

dochodze do wniosku ze ramu nigdy za malo :)

----------

## kranked

AthlonXP 1700+ ( 1,4GHz )

256DDRAM ( 266MHz )

ECS K7S5A <<--- Badziewie jakich mało  :Wink: 

----------

## prymitive

Desktop: Athlon64 3000+ S939, 512MB, 80GB

Server: Celeron 400, 320MB, 40GB

----------

## cast0r

 *melk0r wrote:*   

> niezbyt udany P4 1,5, 256 MB, ale chodzi niezle 

 

dlaczego? mam tez jeden system z P4 1.5GHz Willamette 512MB i nie narzekam. Do tej pory siedzial tam RH9 za trzy dni  wychodzi FC4 wiec ja wyprobuje. a pozniej nie wiem zobacze moze ja zostawie lub Gentoo tam zasiedle  :Wink: 

BTW:

Kogo interesuje poscilem  tez taki  :Arrow:  watek w "Off the wall " mozna popatrzyc na jakim sprzecie koledzy ze swiata jada  :Wink: 

----------

## Taeril

Jedynie na celeronie 1,3GHz  z ramem 192MB nieciekawie jest z czymś tak dużym jak KDE, bo nie mam jak zostawić komputera na noc - nieużywany rodzinie przeszkadza ale nie narzekam a portage jest czymś wspaniałym  :Wink:  i nie zamierzam narazie wracać do slacka (gdzie i tak sporo kompilowałem  :Wink:  )

----------

## qermit

Athlon XP 2400+, ~230MB RAM, 40GB HDD, GPU - UNICHROME  :Smile:  , płyta główna ASUS z czipstetem via KM400 (chyba). Całość (łącznie z monitorem) zwisa na ścianie

----------

## Budzix

Athlon 2500+ (Barton) @ 2000 Mhz (czasami na 2,2 ... ale nie w te upaly  :Razz: )

2x256 RAM na dualu

plyta gowna: EPoX 8RDA3+ Pro.

----------

## tomcio

Pentium 4 3GHz, 512 DDR, płytka na Intelu

Niedługo dostenę nowy procek i pobawie się w kompilacje systemu na małym dwu maszynowum klastrze

----------

## Gogiel

workstation: AMD 2600+/512 RAM, 80Gb HDD

notebook: Dell, P2 500 Mhz, 128 RAM, 20Gb HDD

----------

## keman

Obecny to :

Barton 2500+ Mobile, wykręcony ostatnio do 2550MHZ, z 512mb ramu, na Asusie A7N8X-E.

Jednak już wkrótce, wspomniane wyżej A64 Venice, na najprawdopodobniej DFI albo Asusuie z NF4 (jeszcze badam różne modele  :Wink:  ), ramy na razie te same, i jakaś prosta karta na PCI-E...

Potem, będe składał jakieś WC, co by coś wycisnąć z A64  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## aleander

Klaptop: K6-2 450, 82Mb RAM, 5Gb HDD (Compaq Notebook 100, jakby ktoś słyszał ;>) - i chodzi nieźle :>

Stacjonarny do gentooizacji w niedalekiej przyszłości: AMD Sempron 2400 (to ma default 1667Mhz, jakby ktoś pytał), 786Mb ramu, 17Gb HDD

----------

## w.tabin

AthlonXp 2500, RAM 512MB, HDD SATA 80GB, FX 5200

----------

## rasheed

MSI K7N2 NForce2 400 Ultra, AMD Athlon XP Barton Mobile 2500+@2400Mhz lub 2350 w upały  :Wink:  512 MB DDR @420 CL 2.5-3-3-11 Kingstone'a (Dual Channel).

Śmiga aż miło.

----------

## arach

desktop:  athlon-xp 2500+ (barton, _nie_ mobile) @ 2200 MHz (2500 MHz jak mam ochote sie bawic), gigabyte ga7n400e-l, 1gb ramu, 2x 512 MB ddr-400 kingston'a @ cl2-2-2-6 ( 2.5-3-3-7 jesli cpu >2300 MHz)

serwerek:  brak

media-playerka:  duron 800 ( ? ), jakas plyta na nForce 1, 256 mb ramu - stoi w duzym pokoju i sluzy do ogladania filmow i sluchania muzyki, nie update'owane chyba od roku, obudowa typu barebone

----------

## kontomen

Barton 2500+@2200MHz, Epox 8RDA+, 2x256MB Hynix D43, HDD 160GB Seagate ATA, Gigabyte Radeon 9550.

----------

## arach

[OT] sporo prockow amd, szczegolnie bartonow 2500+ ;>

----------

## madman

2xPIII 600 MHz, 1024 MB Ram ECC

----------

## pax82

desktop: Athlon XP 2000+, 512 MB RAM

a dzis przekonalem sie na wlasnej skorze, ze emerge -DNu world moze rozpieprzyc system :/

----------

## damjanek

kiczowaty Athlon xp 2k+@1662MHz, 256ram, jakas plyta DFI. da sie dzialac, ale gdy patrze, jak ladnie mozna sobie dzialac na p4 2.8 + 512mb to mnie nieco krew zalewa.

----------

## Poe

Celeron 2.0 376mb ram

czyli nic specjalnego, ale tez nie jest to jakis bardzo zly sprzęt, poza tym ze przy bardzo dlugim dzialaniu (rzędu kilkunastu godzin kompilacji lubi zasegfaultowac)

----------

## ai

desktop(laptop): Acer Aspire 1705Smi p4 3.06HT 512mb ram 120gb

server:Celeron 600 128mb ram 60gb

----------

## rampage7

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> kiczowaty Athlon xp 2k+@1662MHz, 256ram, jakas plyta DFI. da sie dzialac, ale gdy patrze, jak ladnie mozna sobie dzialac na p4 2.8 + 512mb to mnie nieco krew zalewa.

 

dlaczego kiczowaty? Po prostu średni sprzęt sprzed kilku lat. Ale to nie znaczy, że kiczowaty. Co do wspomnianego p4 2.8 to ja intela w ogóle nie biorę pod uwagę, ze wzgledu na koszmarne ilosci wydzielanego ciepła i makabryczna architekturę pentium4. Co innego gdyby pentium m robili dla desktopów to by się było nad czym zastanawiać

----------

## nelchael

Laptop: P4M 1.8GHz, 256MB

Serwer/router: P1MMX 166MHz, 32MB

Desktop: Celeron 700MHz, 196MB

EDIT: Szkoda, ze serwerow z pracy nie moge podac  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !

Sempron 2500; 1GB DDR; 80ATA+80SATA=Seagate; MSI na nForce2 Ultra.

Wszystko pięknie śmiga.

----------

## brodi

Athlon 900 tbird, 224MB RAM, Gigabyte VIA KT133

daje radę  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

 *changs wrote:*   

> Celeron 1GHz 382 Ram.

 

Yyyy mógłbyś podać jakie masz kości?  :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

Abit KT7-RAID, Duron 1200, 512MB SDRAM, Radek 9600Pro, 120G HDD (PATA) + dodatki.  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> kiczowaty Athlon xp 2k+@1662MHz, 256ram, jakas plyta DFI. da sie dzialac, ale gdy patrze, jak ladnie mozna sobie dzialac na p4 2.8 + 512mb to mnie nieco krew zalewa.

 

Nie bardzo rozumiem gdzie tu coś z kiczu. Może dlatego, że mój procesor nigdy nie reprezentował dla mnie wartości artystycznej  :Wink: 

@Nelchael: a co, jakieś fajne skazi?  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Może dlatego, że mój procesor nigdy nie reprezentował dla mnie wartości artystycznej 

 

Argasek... bo ty nie doceniasz dramatyzmu sytuacji... sproboj sie wczuc w nia... co czuje taki podkrecony procesor... jakie meki przechodzi, jego cierpienie fizyczne... psychiczne... na zawsze mu juz zostanie....

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## melk0r

 *cast0r wrote:*   

>  *melk0r wrote:*   niezbyt udany P4 1,5, 256 MB, ale chodzi niezle  
> 
> dlaczego? mam tez jeden system z P4 1.5GHz Willamette 512MB i nie narzekam.

 

bo jest o wiele slabszy w porownaniu do athlonow z tamtego czasu, niestety wtedy nie mialem jakiegos wiekszego wyobrazenia o sprzecie  :Mad:  zreszta to wlasnie Willamette, a nie Northwood czyli 256 cache L2  :Sad: 

----------

## Poe

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Szkoda, ze serwerow z pracy nie moge podac 

 

Tajemnica wysokiego stopnia czy wstyd?  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   EDIT: Szkoda, ze serwerow z pracy nie moge podac  
> 
> Tajemnica wysokiego stopnia czy wstyd? 

 

Hm... raczej rzecz, ktorej sie nie ujawnia :] Wstyd? Nie....

----------

## ketjow

Athlon64 3200+ Newcastle

768MB DDR-RAM

amd64 rules - dawno nie bylem ze sprzetu tak zadowolony jak z tego cacka!  :Smile: 

----------

## skiera

Laptok: P4M 1.8GHz, 512MB, Radeon 7500 32MB

----------

## lazy_bum

Cel 2.4 GHz, 256MB (768MB) RAM, 220GB.

Cel 533MHz, 128MB RAM, 11GB.

----------

## damjanek

'kicz' pisze dlatego, ze nie cierpie amd. pomimo, ze na nim pracuje. od zawsze bylem zwolennikiem intela (i watpie, zeby amd mnie do siebie przekonalo kiedykolwiek). nie chce wywolywac kolejnej w wojny z serii AMD vs INTEL. po prostu jestem negatywnie do tej firmy i tego produktu nastawiony. dla mnie wydajniejszy jest intel (prosze mi teraz nie podawac zadnych benchmarkow. to po prostu moje przekonanie. tak jak np to, ze niektorzy nienawidza szpinaku, mimo, ze ostatni raz jedli go w przedszkolu). stad ten 'kicz'. jesli ktokolwiek poczul sie ma wypowiedzia urazony (co byloby nieco dziwne, ale coz...) to bardzo mi przykro.

----------

## melk0r

a ja mysle wlasnie odwrotnie (a mam procesor ze stajni intela), wszystkie pentiumy spisuja sie lepiej od amd podczas testow niskopoziomowych i tradycyjnie w szeroko rozumowanym zastosowaniu biurowym  :Wink:  na desktopach obecnie panuje wlasnie amd, szczegolnie w 64 bitowym wydaniu, trzeba poczekac na dwurdzeniowe procesory intela, bo obecna architektura, jak sie sami przyznali okazala sie slepa uliczka...

----------

## Gohan_

Desktop - Sempron 2500 (1750MHz), 256 MB RAM - całkiem ładnie śmiga (lepiej niż na Debianie  :Wink:  )

Desktop (laptop) - P III 600 MHz, 128 MB RAM - wiem że stary sprzęt, ale i tak nigdy więcej Intela  :Razz: 

----------

## vArDo

Actina Champion: P4 2.4 GHz, 512MB RAM, GF 440 Go 64 MB, 60 GB

----------

## ketjow

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> 'kicz' pisze dlatego, ze nie cierpie amd. pomimo, ze na nim pracuje. od zawsze bylem zwolennikiem intela (i watpie, zeby amd mnie do siebie przekonalo kiedykolwiek). nie chce wywolywac kolejnej w wojny z serii AMD vs INTEL. po prostu jestem negatywnie do tej firmy i tego produktu nastawiony. dla mnie wydajniejszy jest intel (prosze mi teraz nie podawac zadnych benchmarkow. to po prostu moje przekonanie. tak jak np to, ze niektorzy nienawidza szpinaku, mimo, ze ostatni raz jedli go w przedszkolu). stad ten 'kicz'. jesli ktokolwiek poczul sie ma wypowiedzia urazony (co byloby nieco dziwne, ale coz...) to bardzo mi przykro.

 ostatnio sprobowalem szpinak i jednak calkiem niezly jest - polecam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## skiera

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> ostatnio sprobowalem szpinak i jednak calkiem niezly jest - polecam 

 

Szczególnie z dużą ilością czosnku i żółtym serkiem, na makaronik - niam  :Wink: 

----------

## salvator

p4 ht presc. 2.4 (oj czeka go taktowanie)

dual 1024mb ddr400 

fsb 800

GF Ti4600

ata133 (wkrótce sata) - seagate 120gb (bar.5)

ostatnio zaczynam się zastanawiać nad zakupem amd 64, przeczuwam że skok wydajności na kompilowanym przez siebie systemie powinien być znaczny w ich przypadku. No zawsze można kupić Xeon'a ale to niestety kosztuje :/

naprawdę ciężko przeciążyć tą maszynę gdy pingwin prowadzi (windows potrafi).

----------

## cichy

AthlonXP 1700+@9x166-12.5x175 w zaleznosci od potrzeb, czasami nawet 9x133 zeby bylo ciszej (cpu-fan ~1850rpm i 29-31C full-load, 17-21C idle [athcool rzadzi:)])

256MB RAM (niedlugo bedzie wiecej)

40GB HDD

Wymagania ludzi sa rozne ale jak dla mnie nawet na 9x133 da sie w miare komfortowo pracowac...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## beluga

PIV 3 GHz Prescott

GigaByte GA-8IK1100 (i875p)

1 GB RAM

----------

## rampage7

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> 'kicz' pisze dlatego, ze nie cierpie amd. pomimo, ze na nim pracuje. od zawsze bylem zwolennikiem intela (i watpie, zeby amd mnie do siebie przekonalo kiedykolwiek). nie chce wywolywac kolejnej w wojny z serii AMD vs INTEL. po prostu jestem negatywnie do tej firmy i tego produktu nastawiony. dla mnie wydajniejszy jest intel (prosze mi teraz nie podawac zadnych benchmarkow. to po prostu moje przekonanie. tak jak np to, ze niektorzy nienawidza szpinaku, mimo, ze ostatni raz jedli go w przedszkolu). stad ten 'kicz'. jesli ktokolwiek poczul sie ma wypowiedzia urazony (co byloby nieco dziwne, ale coz...) to bardzo mi przykro.

 

przeprosiny przyjęte  :Wink: 

ja mam dokładnie odwrotnie, choć mam nawet argumenty na potwierdzenie swoich preferencji hardware'owych  :Smile: 

z mojej strony eoot

----------

## draye

Ahtlon 64 3000+, HDD - WD caviar 160 GB , Asus k8n-E, 1 GB DDR PC 3200 TwinMOS,

----------

## martin.k

CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2.400+

RAM: 768 MB

GPU: Gainward PP! GF3 Ti/450 GS Jumbo 128 MB

MOBO: MSI K7 Turbo-2 VIA KT133A

HDD: Seagate 120GB + 40GB

----------

## Bonk_pb

Troche OT  :Wink: 

Ma Ktos z Was Gentoo na Centrino? albo moze widzial testy jak Centrino sprawuje sie przy kompilacji?

EDIT:

Teraz Athlon XP 1,6+, 768 ram

----------

## Klekot

1) p4 1.6ghz, 512ddr, radeon9700

2) [laptop] celeron 700mhz, 128sdr, rage128

----------

## nelchael

 *Bonk_pb wrote:*   

> Ma Ktos z Was Gentoo na Centrino? albo moze widzial testy jak Centrino sprawuje sie przy kompilacji?

 

Bez problemow.

----------

## Megabyte

1) Athlon64 3200+@2.4GHz 1.4V (maks stabilny 2.6GHz), DFI LanParty nF4 Ultra-D, 2GB DDR400, GeForce6600, dysk Hitachi 160GB - na tym chodzi bardzo żadko, prawie cały czas używam Windows XP x64

2) Athlon XP 1700+@1.83GHz 1.4V (maks stabilny 2.4GHz), Epox 8RDA, 768MB DDR400, dysk WD 80GB, GeForce2MX200

- na tym Gentoo chodzi praktycznie nonstop.

----------

## KaszeL

Desktop0:

CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2400+ (2000MHz)

RAM: 2x512MB (razem 1GB)

HDD: Seagate Baracuda 7200.7 80GB

Grafa: ATI Radeon 9550 @9600 Pro

Desktop1: 

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 3.0 GHz

RAM: 512MB

HDD: Seagate Baracuda 7200.7 80GB

Grafa: nVidia GeForce 6600

Laptop0

CPU: AMD Athlon XP-M 2500+ (1870 MHz)

RAM: 2x 256MB

HDD: W zasadzie trudno powiedziec co, 40GB

Grafa: ATI Radeon m6 (afair  :Wink: 

Laptop1:

CPU: Intel Celeron-M 1400MHz

RAM: 256 MB

HDD: W zasadzie trudno powiedziec oc, 40GB

Grafa: Intel Extreme Graphics 2

Server0:

CPU: Intel Pentium 3 450 MHz

RAM: 256MB ECC

HDD: 2x Seagate Baracuda 7200.7 200GB

Server1:

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 1.8GHz

RAM: 2x 512MB ECC (razem 1GB)

HDD: 2x Seagate Baracuda 7200.7 80GB RAID-1

Server2:

CPU: 2x Intel Xeon 3.06 GHz

RAM: 2x 2GB ECC-R (razem 4GB)

HDD: 2x WDC 160GB RAID-1

Server3:

CPU: 2x Intel Xeon 3.06 GHz

RAM: 4x 512MB ECC-R (razem 2GB)

HDD: 2x WDC 160GB RAID-1

Server4:

CPU: 2x Intel Xeon 3.06 GHz

RAM: 4x 1024MB ECC-R (razem 4GB)

HDD: 2x WDC 160GB RAID-1

Server5:

CPU: 2x Intel Xeon 2.8 GHz

RAM: 4x 512MB ECC-R (razem 2GB)

HDD: 2x WDC 160GB RAID-1

to chyba na tyle  :Wink: Last edited by KaszeL on Sun Nov 20, 2005 12:48 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rasheed

 *Quote:*   

> Laptop0 
> 
> CPU: AMD Athlon XP-M 2500+ (1980 MHz)

 

AMD Athlon XP-M 2500+ to raczej 1870 Mhz a nie 1980  :Wink: 

Pzdr, rash.

----------

## SzymonKa

1.0Ghz, 128MB RAM

Nie polecam takiej ilosci ramu;)

----------

## KaszeL

 *rasheed wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Laptop0 
> 
> CPU: AMD Athlon XP-M 2500+ (1980 MHz) 
> 
> AMD Athlon XP-M 2500+ to raczej 1870 Mhz a nie 1980 
> ...

 

Pewnie masz racje. Prawde mowiac nie chcialo mi sie spejcjalnie sprawdzac. To jest akurat laptop Ojca  :Smile: 

----------

## DizL

HEJ!!

U mnei Gentoo smiga na:

Desktop: Athlon XP 1800+@2600+ | 256 DDR | Caviar 80GB | - w sumie wporzo ale po zabraniu 256 widac ze malo RAMu

Laptop: Celeron 2,7GHz | 512 DDR | 40GB | - niby OK ale ten dysk jest taki wolny ze rece opadaja...:/

pozdr,

DizL

----------

## tomborek

1. Serwer - P233MMX; 192MB sdram - konsola/fb

2. Serwer - Celeron 533; 96MB sdram - konsola/fb

3. Desktop - PIII650; 256MB sdram - x.org/KDE/Gnome/fluxbox (zmiana procka z PIII550)

4. Desktop - Duron900; 320MB sdram - x.org/Gnome

5. Desktop - AthlonXP 2000+; 768MB DDR - x.org/KDE/Gnome/Fluxbox

----------

## qdlacz

Celeron 2 2.4 GHz, 512 MB RAM (2 x 256) PC 400, Radeon 9100, HDD WD 80GB IDE, SB Live!, Abit IS7-E2

----------

## BRuM

:: AthlonXP 2500 Barton

:: 3x512 DDR 400

:: Soltek na nF2

:: 3xMaxtor Diamond (120, 100 i 80GB).

:: SBLive! 5.1 + Cambridge Soundworks 5.1

:: nVidia gForce 5700

PZDRWM

----------

## xosrow

procesor AMD Duron 10*210MHz 

Płyta Głowna Epox na NForce2 ultra

Karta graficzna Nvidia GeForce 5200

Ram 512+256 DDR500 w trybie dual

----------

## mysiar

Laptop P4 2.8 1GB RAM  Radeon 9700 

Laptop p4 3.0 512MB RAM Radeon 9700 

Desktop Athlon 2000 512MB RAM

w planie mythtv box na Athlon 2000 512MB RAM

----------

## mbar

Desktop: Athlon 64 2800+@3400+, 1280 MB, xfce4

Ruter/proxy: Athlon XP 2400+, czyli Sempron 2800+, 256 MB, konsola/fb

Laptop: Compaq Evo n410, Pentium III 1200 MHz, 768 MB, xfce4

Desktop w pracy: Celeron 1,7 GHz, 512 MB, xfce <-- to jest najwolniejszy komputer niestety  :Sad: 

----------

## tuniek

W domu: AMD XP 2000+ (166.7), 382 RAM 

Na uczelni:  Pentium III 600, 320 RAM

Co do idei "gentoo na mocnym sprzęcie" to ja chyba dokładnie na odwrót miałem kiedy instalowałem gentoo na tym PIII .... Przecież to właśnie pod gentoo mogę zoptymalizować system pod kątem większej wydajności ... Na tym samym sprzęcie Mandaryna albo ajkieś RH ... wlecze się .. znacznie bardziej niż Gentoo .. Gdybym miał wypasiona maszynę ... z lżejszym sercem pozwolił bym sobie na to by mój system nie wykorzystywał 100% możliwośći ... bo "i tak działo by mi szybko" ...

----------

## changs

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *changs wrote:*   Celeron 1GHz 382 Ram. 
> 
> Yyyy mógłbyś podać jakie masz kości?  
> 
> 

 

Oczywiscie 384 ;p

----------

## edi15ta

Athlon XP 1800+

768MB RAM 266DDR

FIC na nForce2

2xSeagate Barracuda 60GB, 13GB

GeForce4 MX 440    <----- przydaloby sie 4Ti

----------

## n0rbi666

Hmm.... nie lubie szpinaku chociaz go nie jadlem  :Wink: 

a co do sprzetu : AMD AthlonXP 2000+ (1666@1920 - bywa wiecej, ale nie w lecie  :Razz:  chlodzony Pentagram QC-80 AlCu ), Abit NF7S, 512 ram Kingston ddr400@430, Sapphire radeon 9600 PRO, muzyka to SB Live! 1024, do tego dyski 120 + 80 - Seagate, sieciowka Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 0c), karta TV FlyVideo 2000 (Philips Semiconductors SAA7134 (rev 01) ) stacje DVD+-RW / CD-RW by Liteon, wszystko Powered by Modecom 350GTF

serwer na razie smiga na slacku, ale sprzetowo to P200MMX i 64+32 (96) ramu, sieciowki intela grafika matrox g200  :Wink: 

----------

## krzyh

SERVER  - www, ftp, ssh .smtp, imap. -P100 48MB ram 2x850MB RAID 0

DESKTOP - athlon 1700+ @ 2100 (200*10,5) + 512 MB RAM

----------

## brodi

Athlon tbird 900MHz, ,Gigabyte GA7ZX, 128MB SDRAM

----------

## aqu

Server: IBM Netvista, celeron 850, 381 ram, seagate 40 gb, chipset: INTEL 810, grafika: Intel 810E.

Notebook: celeron m340, 256 MB DDR, 40 GB OS: gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Hm, stary wątek ale się przyłączę.

Athlon XP 2400

GeForce FX 5200

MSI KT6 Delta

2x256 MB DDR 400

Samsung SyncMaster 765MB

WDC 40 GB i WDC 80 GB / 8MB cache

PS. śmieszne mi się wydają niektóre flejmowate wypowiedzi typu "nienawidzę takiej_to_a_takiej_marki" ...

----------

## Axio

AMD Sempron 2400+

768 MB RAM

Nvidia RivaTNT2 32MB

Seagate 80 GB

----------

## OBenY

Intel Pentium 4 (Prescott) EM64T (64bit) HT 3.0 GHz 2 MB cache

1 GB RAM

Ge-Force 3 Ti 200 

MSI Neo3 (i865pg)

SB Live!

dysk: 120 GB Maxtor (8MB cache) IDE, 200 GB Caviar (8MB cache) IDE.

----------

## Kajan

Podpis  :Wink: 

----------

## darste

Sempron 2300+ , 1GB ram , 160 i 80HD

i miga aż miło pracować !

----------

## c2p

Antyczny (3-letni) sprzęt:

CPU: Intel Celeron 1,8 GHz

MEM: 256 MB DDRAM

MB: MSI 6585 (SiS 648)

Grafika: GeForce 4 MX 420 64 MB

HDD: Seagate 120 GB & 40 GB

----------

## arsen

CPU: Athlon XP 2400+

Ram: 512Mb DDRAM 400 Infineon.

Mobo: MSI K7Delta

HDD: 2xMaxtor SATA 80Gb w RAID0.

.....reszta w sumie dla gentoo mało istotna  :Smile: 

----------

## ukl

A u mnie skromniutko:

CPU: Intel Celeron 2.0@2.67Ghz (max stabilny 2.8)

MB: ASUS P4P8X (intel 865)

RAM: 2x256 DDR 400Mhz

HDD: 1x Segate Baracuda IV 80GB 7200rpm

VGA: antyczny GeForce2 64MB

CDROM,DVD-RW

To by było na tyle :)

----------

## Belliash

Athlon64 3000+ Venice @ FSB280 => 2500MHz, 1GB RAMu (2x 512MB TwinMOSa DDR420) i mobo na nForce4.

----------

## rasheed

Huh, imponujące FSB  :Wink:  Szkoda tylko, że nie masz pamięci synchro z CPU - tracisz jakieś 15% na wydajności.

----------

## -=pawel=-

Desktop:

CPU: Barton 2500 Mobile @ 2300 MHz (11.5x200)

MB: ASUS A7N8X-X

RAM: 768 MB DDR 400 MHz

Grafika: GeForce 6600

----------

## cece

P3 800 mhz | 128 MB RAM | Dysk twardy 20 GB

Zwyczajny desktop   :Smile: 

----------

## taopai

Procesor: AMD Athlon XP 2500+

Płyta: Soltek SL-FRN2-L (nForce2)

Pamięć: 2x256MB DDR 400MHz Kingmax

Dyski: 1xSeagate 80GB 8MB Cache, 1x Seagate 200GB 8MB Cache, 1xSeagate 1GB (w kieszeni)

Nagrywarka: LG GSA-4167B

Grafika: ABIT Siluro GF3 Vio (64MB DDR)

Audio: SB Live! Player 1024

Monitor: Goldstar 1727

Głośniki: Trust 3D Sound Dimension (starutkie, ale dobrze graja)

Klawiatura: Logitech Elite Keyboard, Easy Touch (logitech dziwnie dziala, wiec mam podpiete dwie na raz  :Smile:  )

Mysz: Microsoft Wireless Notebook Optical Mouse

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## nigdydosc

AthlonXP 1700+

hdd 80 GB Segate

1 GB Ramu

GF 6600 GT

plyta gigabyta

----------

## backfire

Witam! Ja tez sie pochwale:

CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-7VT880L (VIA KT880)

Memory: 2x256MB DDR 400MHz Kingston Dual Channel

HDD: Seagate SATA 160GB 8MB Cache 

DVD/RW: LG GSA-4163B,

CD-R/RW: LG GCE-8526B

Grapchics: Nvidia GeForce 2 MX 400 (64MB DDR)

Audio: AC'97 (Realtek ALC658)

Chodzi jak marzenie  :Smile: 

----------

## zoozik

Dekstop (Laptop):

HP Special Edition L2000

Procesor: AMD Turion(TM) 64 ML-37 (2.0GHz/1MB L2 Cache)

Pamiec: 1.0GB DDR SDRAM

Grafika: ATi Radeon X300 128MB (Xpress 200M)

Dysk: 100 GB 4200 RPM

Naped: LightScribe 8x DVD+/-RW&CD-RW Combo w/Double Layer

Siec: 54g(TM) Integ. Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN & Bluetooth

Monitor: 14.0 WXGA BrightView Widescreen (1280x768)

Bateria: 12 Cell Lithium Ion

Myszka: Logitech V500

----------

## Riklaunim

Acer Aspire 5002WMLi

AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-30 1,6GHz

15.4'' WXGA TFT LCD  :Wink: 

60GB HDD

DVD-Dual

512MB DDR

802.11b/g wireless LAN   :Wink: 

----------

## pwe

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> Athlon64 3000+ Venice @ FSB280 => 2500MHz, 1GB RAMu (2x 512MB TwinMOSa DDR420) i mobo na nForce4.

 

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Huh, imponujące FSB  Szkoda tylko, że nie masz pamięci synchro z CPU - tracisz jakieś 15% na wydajności.

 

1. nie FST a HTT to sie nazywa  :Wink: 

2. W A64 nie ma znaczenia czy synchronicznie czy asynchronicznie - wydajność jest IDENTYCZNA !!   :Smile: 

----------

## rasheed

 *pwe wrote:*   

> 1. nie FST a HTT to sie nazywa 

 

Er?

 *Quote:*   

> 2. W A64 nie ma znaczenia czy synchronicznie czy asynchronicznie - wydajność jest IDENTYCZNA !!  

 

Jesteś tego pewien? Mi się wydawało, że we wszystkich AMD ma to znaczenie.

----------

## n0rbi666

rasheed - jesteśmy tego pewni - sync jest jedynie ważny w prockach na socket A 

A64 to już inna para kaloszy, tutaj nie ma znaczenia czy sync czy async  :Smile: 

----------

## DesGen

Witam 

Sempron 3000+ (socketA) 

Asus A7N8X

DDR 512

160 GB

Pozdrawiam

----------

## pwe

 *rasheed wrote:*   

>  *pwe wrote:*   1. nie FST a HTT to sie nazywa  
> 
> Er?
> 
> 

 

źle napisałem - miało być :

1. nie FSB a HTT to sie nazywa  :Wink:  - że juz czegoś takiego jak FSB nie ma - jest HTT

----------

## flaKoo

Proc: Athlon 2500+ @2142MHz, 1.725V (i ani centa więcej, bo seria i chłodzenie kiepskie = nie pojadę wyżej z napięciem)

Płyta: Abit NF7-S (nForce 2)

RAM: 512MB DDR 400 @408

Grafa: GeForce3 ti200 @235/500MHz

Dyski: Seagate 200GB SATA + Maxtor 40GB

Do tego: obudowa, zasilacz, cdrw, dvd, jakiś x-in-1 card reader, słuchawki, prąd etc. itd.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Cel 2.4 GHz, 256MB (768MB) RAM, 220GB.
> 
> Cel 533MHz, 128MB RAM, 11GB.

 

:hardware-update:

Cel 2.4 GHz, AOpen AX4PER-GN (syf jakich mało), 768MB RAM TwinMos, 220GB (sam nie wiem o co chodziło z RAMem w nawiasie poprzednim razem... ;-)

IBM PC300 (jeżeli dobrze pamiętam) -- Cel 533MHz, 128MB RAM HP, 11GB.

Cel 300MHz, Asus P2B, 128MB RAM, 6.4GB

----------

## 13Homer

----------

## Yatmai

Desktop w opisie, drugi desktop; Cell 400 Mhz + 128 MB SDRAM + 15GB IBM 5400obr + Riva TnT 2 32 MB czeka na Gentoonizacje  :Wink: 

Server AMD K6 350Mhz + 128 SDRAM + Riva 128 4MB + Matrox 4.3 GB narazie na Debianie, ale chyba przejde na Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Xax

Tez sie pochwale, ale w porownaniu do niektorych to nie ma czym  :Smile: 

W domu jako desktop:

Athlon Thunderbird 1200MHz (podkrecony do 1400), plyta Asus A7N8X-X, 512 MB DDR RAM 400 MHz, Sapphire Radeon 9550 128 bit 128 DDR RAM, HDD Samsung 40GB (reszta ma malo istotne znaczenie).

W pracy jako desktop:

Wiem, ze to Duron 850, ze mam 256 MB ramu, jakiegos GF2 NVIDIA i nowiutenkiego Segate 80GB 7200 rpm (wczesniej byl maxtorek, ale zdechl  :Smile: ), reszta mnie w sumie nie interesuje.

W pracy jako serwer (w domu rowniez, bo to w sumie moj komputer ale stoi w pracy, tu moze isc bez przerwy i liczyc, liczyc jeszcze raz liczyc   :Twisted Evil:  ):

Celeron 466 z 128 MB ramu i Segate 8.6GB (ktory tak glosno chodzi, ze chyba wywale przez okno) i rowniez "jakis" GF2 NVIDIA.

No i wszystkie napedzane sa tylko i wylacznie przez Gentoo, kernelek z rodzinki gentoo-sources.

----------

## noobah

Ja jadę na:

AMD64 3000+ Venice

MoBo Gigabyte GA-K8N Ultra-9 nVidia nForce4

1024 RAM

Grafa Gigabyte geforce 6600gt

System juz mam postawiony, a teraz się męczę nad konfiguracją fvwm-crystal. Generalnie śmiga.

----------

## Eeeyeore

1. Praca workstation

CPU: AMD A64 2800

RAM: 768 MB Kingston

GPU: Gainward Nvidia PCIE 128 MB

MOBO: Gigabyte GA-K8NF9

HDD: WDC 160 GB + SCSI Seagate Cheeetos 9 GB

UPS: APC CS-500

2. Praca routerek

CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2.500+ (jakis mobilny przylutowany na stale)

RAM: 512 MB

GPU: Zitegrowane SIS Cośtam

MOBO: Asrock na SiS

HDD: Seagate IDE 40GB

UPS: APC- 2100

Sieć: 3x 3Com 905

3. Dom zabawka

CPU: AMD A64 3500+

RAM: 2 GB Kingston KVR400x64C3A

GPU: Gigabyte 6600 PCIE 128 MB

MOBO: Gigabyte GA-K8NXP-9 (Ultra)

HDD: 2x Samsung SpinPoint SATA II 160 (soft. RAID 0) 1x Seagate VII 120 SATA

Mjuzik: Audigy 2 ZS

UPS: APC-1500

----------

## cichy

Dom:

AthlonXP 1700+@2400+

768MB DDR

40GB Caviar + 40GB Seagate

Radeon 9600 "Pro" (400/400) 128MB

SBLive

WinFast TV 2000 XP Expert (o dziwo oprocz telegazety wszystko dziala, no i jest troche smieci w logach)

CD-RW,DVD

Modecom 350GTF

Praca - komputer-zabawka do przegladania www i sluchania mp3  :Smile:  (HP NetServer E40):

PentiumPro 200 MHz

96MB SIMM ECC

6.4GB Fujitsu + 3x1GB (RAID 0)

RivaTNT Vanta 16MB PCI

SB 16 PnP ISA

CD

Praca - komputer 2:

CeleronD 2.53@3.18 GHz (LGA775)

1 GB DDR2-533

80GB Samsung

GF 6200TC 64MB PCI-E

DVD

----------

## Belliash

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Huh, imponujące FSB  Szkoda tylko, że nie masz pamięci synchro z CPU - tracisz jakieś 15% na wydajności.

 

Na nForce4 pamieci pracuja asynchronicznie szybciej. To nie czasy nForce2  :Wink: .

Proc FSB280(1.5V) , Ram DDR400@DDR420 (default V) I spisuje sie znakomicie.

Proponuje przeczytac jkies info nt. K8 i asynchronicznej pracy pamieci  :Wink: 

BTW FSB280 to pestka dla Venice. od 320 w gore sa juz problemu:

1) z temperaturka - Venice siadaja przy 50st C

2) ze stabilnoscia przy napieciu >1.6V

Ja tam na BOXowym coolere mam po zmianie FSB na 280, zostawiajac mnoznik 9x, przy 1.5V (domyslnie ma 1.4V) mam max 35st C, gdzie przed OC bylo max 30*.

----------

## Maqlik

AsRock K7VT6 + Athlon XP 2400+ (podkrecony na 2800 z zeczywistym taktowaniem 2250 Ghz)FSB400 + 512DDRAM (400) + 120GB 8MB Cache ATA133 + nvidia GeForce2Ti 64MBLast edited by Maqlik on Wed Feb 08, 2006 5:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rasheed

 *Maqlik wrote:*   

> FSB400

 

Tutaj to chyba przesadziłeś  :Wink:  FSB 200Mhz a pamiątki Ci chodzą na 400Mhz (2xFSB - dual).

----------

## martin.k

mobo: MSI K7T Turbo2

cpu0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

RAM: SDRAM 768MB (PC133)

gpu: Gainward PP! GF 3 Ti/550 Jumbo GS

/dev/hda - seagate 40GB (reiserfs)

/dev/hdb - seagate 15GB (reiser4)

eth0:  3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] -> Linksys AG241 ADSL2

```
uname -a

Linux gentoo 2.6.15-rc3-mm1-isotope5 #3 PREEMPT Thu Nov 17 17:29:57 CET 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## phoenix_me

Ehhh a było to tak...

1. Celeron 300A@466, 128MB (pozniej 512MB), 6,4GB (pozniej 40GB), RivaTNT (pozniej Radeon 9100)

2. Barton 2500(1,8Ghz)@2,2Ghz, 2x512MB Dual, 120GB+80GB

3. Athlon64 3200+(2Ghz), 512MB, 60GB  (tak zwany HP zv6100 CTO)

----------

## pajew

1. Bramka/Firewall: Pentium 133MHz, 64MB RAM, HD 3GB

2. Stacja: Duron 700MHz, 256MB RAM, HD 80GB

3. Stacja: Athlon 64 2800+, 1GB RAM, HD 160GB

Serwer pomimo niskich parametrów spisuje sie b. dobrze. Jedynie instalacja troszeczkę trwała  :Smile: 

----------

## yemu

w pewnym momencie mialem w pracy routerek do neo: 486DX2-66 (potem go upgradowalem do AMD-k5-133 - cos a la DX4) z dyskiem 2GB, pamiecia 32MB, grafika S3 Vision 868, karta z portami USB oraz kilka kart sieciowych (realtek, 3com). nie instalowalem jednak na tym sprzecie systemu - dysk przelozylem do swojego domowego kompa (AMD Mobile 2500@2250MHz +768RAM+gf5600).

y

----------

## no4b

Desktop: amd64 3000+ venice, Gigabyte K8NS Ultra, 512mb ram, geforce4mx (nie gram), Maxtor 6L250S0 (sata, 250gb, 16mb cache), Seagate 340823A (ide, 40,8GB), LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633s, Pixelview Playtv pro.

----------

## Woocash

Desktop: AMD64 3000+ Venice, MSI K8N SLI Plat., Gf6800GT, 1GB RAM, 160GB Sata

Server (moj byly komp): Celek 900MHz, 192mb ram, Riva tnt2 pro, 20GB

----------

## anuda

Desktop:

Athlon XP 1,8@2,4, ram 512MB

Serwer:

Dual PIII 1Ghz, ram 2GB ECC

Poligon:

PIII Celeron 1Ghz, ram 512MB

----------

## kwach

P2 233 MHz (512 KB cache)

192 MB RAM

GeForce 2 64 MB

MB FIC V-601

dźwięk: Opti 93x (ISA)

Należy wspomnieć, że to nie jest żaden serwer, tylko desktop  :Very Happy: 

(uprzedzając pytania odpowiadam: da się na tym nawet nie źle pracować)  :Razz: 

pozdrawiam, Kuba

----------

## qermit

desktop1:

 Athlon XP 2400+

 ~230MB RAM,

 40GB HDD Baracuda IV,

 GPU - UNICHROME  :Smile:  ,

 płyta główna ASUS z czipstetem via KM400.

 Całość (łącznie z monitorem) zwisa na ścianie

Mały apdrejt:

I trzy świerze złomy:

maszyna testowa1:

 Duron 1200Mhz,

 RAM 256,

 GPU 2Mb (tak tak, aż 2MB),

 80GB HDD Baracuda IV

maszyna testowa2:

 2xPentum PRO 200Mhz

 RAM 128MB 

 HDD 18GB (w czterech dyskach scsi, które wydają dźwięk podobny do startującego wahadłowca)

 GPU jeszcze nie sprawdzałem

 Do tej pory nie doliczyłem się wszystkich portów SCSI

maszyna testowa3: 

 Celeron 633Mhz,

 RAM 128MB

 GPU 4MB

 HDD ~4,5GB

----------

## sebad

Desktop:

Athlon XP 3000+ (2Ghz)

1024 RAM (400Mhz)

WD 160Gb

Radeon 9550 (niedlugo zmieniam na GeForce'a bo mam dosc uzerania sie z nowymi sterownikami ATI)

----------

## psycepa

no to ja tez, a co!  :Smile: 

Dekstop:

Intel Celeron 1.7 GHz

Mobo: jakas via ale nie pamietam dokladnie co to  :Smile: 

630 MB DDRAMek

nVidia GeForce4 MX 440 64MB + TVout

zintegrowne AC97

120GB Maxtor + 60GB Maxtor + 6GBSeagate

Laptop:

Intel Celeron-M 1.4 GHz 1MB L2 cache

256 MB RAM

grafika intel 852

sound intel 801

wifi pcmcia zewn Edimax EW-7108PCG (czy jakos tak)

matryca XGA 15"

modem intel 801DB AC'97 Modem Controller

nagrywareczka DVD dual

HDD 40GB

na obydwu gentoo smiga, przy czym na laptopie jest postawiony vmware z XPprof+VisualStudio+postgres+wincvs+python+gawk+office2003, i da sie na tym pracowac  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## yacenty

router:

axp 1.7+@2.2MHz(real)

512 ramu 

60gb hdd

radeon 9100

watercooled - noiseless

Laptok:

centrino 1.7, 1gb ram, 80gb hdd, ati9700pro

byc moze w koncu jeszcze zainstaluje na desktopie (na razie jest fedorka4 i mi sie podoba), ale co do sprzetu

a64 3000+@2.7Ghz (real)

1gb ram@300mhz dual

x800gto

200gb

fs p19-2

----------

## Lasander

W domu:

Dell Precision 530

Xeon 1.7

768 MB RAMBUS

Nvidia Quadro 2 Pro

Praca:

2x PIII800

1 Gb SDRAM 133 ECC

Nvidia GF4 MX400

Pozdrawiam

----------

## koval_ski

Desktop, router i server w jednym:

CPU: 2x Pentium ]|[ 933MHz, fsb133MHz, L2 256kB

RAM: 512MB SDRAM pc133

HDD: 250GB 7200obr/min ATA100 + 8GB 5400obr/min. ATA66

LG 52x24x52x

napęd ZIP250

fdd (zepsute)

video: Radeon 9200 SE HIS

audio: Soundblaster 128 PCI + zepsuta zintegrowana 

Wszystko zamknięte w takiej śmiesznej obudowie że można otworzyć tę ściankę z płytą główną  :Smile: 

monitor Samsung SyncMaster700ift

+denerwująca klawiatura X-Power, zajefajna mysz A4tech www-25 na trójwymiarowej podkładce PKO BP

----------

## siemion

desktop

MSI K8T Neo2; amd64 3000+; 512ram; segate 80GB sata; nvidia 5700VE;

----------

## Jakub

AMD64 3200+ Venice

1 GB RAM Kingston

Asus A8N-SLI

Gigabyte 6600 GT

HDD WD 160 GB SATA II

SB Audigy ES

----------

## prizman

Celeron 1.8GHz, 512MB RAM, HDA: 40GB,

nic specjalnego, wyroznia sie jedynie dluzszym czasem kompilacji niż w przypadku najnowszych maszynek  :Wink: 

----------

## Karmazyn

Desktop & Server: Athlon 3000+ XP , GeForce Ti4200 128MB AGPx8 , RAM: 1,536 GB , HDD: 200 GB (server i zarazem gram na nim Lineage 2)

----------

## Yatmai

Postawiłem sobie Gentoo jeszcze na Cell 666 + 256 SDR + 15 GB HDD, co mnie rozwaliło, że czas kompilacji w zasadzie nie był wiele dłuższy od instalacji na Sempronie 2600 + 256 DDR :/

----------

## psycepa

ja ostatnio postawilem na Celeronie 533  + 256 DDRAM plus 40 HD ze stage 3, instalacja zajela moze 7 -  8 godzin, i gra  i buczy, piekna przyszlosc go czeka :>

----------

## Yatmai

Zaczynam sie zastanawiać nad sensem Stage1, czasu od groma żre, a kurde przyrost prędkości praktycznie żaden (o ile wogóle, bo Debian okazał mi sie równie szybki jak skrojone na miare Gentoo ze stage1)

----------

## psycepa

w zasadzie wlasnie dlatego wybralem jednak stage3, szybciej stawiasz system a potem i tak mozesz emerge -e world, no ale gdziestam juz dyskusja byla o tym wiec nie robmy oftopa  :Razz: 

----------

## KeyBi

ADM Duron 800 Mhz   :Shocked: 

512 MB RAM

HDD 40 GB

Niestety, moja moda na częste modernizowanie kompa przepadła  :Wink:  i zostałem z takim procesorem. Ogólnie da się żyć nie jest tak źle. Wszystko kompiluje ... najdłużej schodzi zawsze na kdelibs (około 3-5 h), ale i z tym da się jakoś poradzic  :Smile: 

----------

## ANTAL

'Nostromo'

Pentium III 800 MHz, Płyta MSI, Pamięć: 512MB RAM, Grafika: NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64, dźwięk: VIA 82C686 A/B, HDD1(dev/hda) =40GB (Windows-XP), HDD2 (dev/hdc) =35GB (GENTOO), CDR, DVD_RW, tablet WACOM (Intuos) s1, skaner HP scanjet 3500c, drukarkaHP deskjet 3325, mysz w rolką (służy również jako trzeci przycisk), standardowa pc-towa klawiatura... czyli dość skromnie

----------

## argasek

'Ślicznotka':

Płyta: Abit KT7-RAID

Procesor: AMD Duron 1.2GHz + cooler jakiśtam głośny

Pamięć: 576 (512 + 64) MB, SDRAM 133MHz

Dyski: ST3120022A 120GB na HPT370 (ATA100) i  ST34311A 4GB na VT82C686A (ATA33)

Karta graficzna: PowerColor Radeon 9600 PRO (RV350 AP)

Karta dźwiękowa: Creative SBLive! 5.1 digital (ulubiona część zestawu  :Wink:  )

Karta sieciowa: 3Com 3C905-TX

Zasilacz: NeoTec V4202 (420W)

Napędy: 1. CD-ROM LG 52x (GCR-8523B), 2. CDRW/DVD Combo LG (GCC-4120B), chyba umarł  :Wink: 

Klawiatura: 101 klawiszy, bez zbędnego micro$oftowego shitu pomiędzy Alt i Ctrl

Mysz: jakaśtam, ma środkowy przycisk pod kciukiem i to jej główny atut :>

no i flop.

Stary, ale jary  :Razz: 

----------

## tboloo

Centrino 1,5 Ghz + Radeon mobilny 9700 , 512 MB RAM DDR333. Czas kompilacji oo2 - około 6h.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

'ProGuru'

Płyta: ABit AN-7

Procesor: AMD Athlon XP 3200+

Pamięć: 1280 MB (2x512 Dual Chanel + 256) DDR 400

Dyski: WD800JB 80GB ATA100, HDT722525DLA380 250GB SATA

Karta graficzna: ATi Radeon 9800 PRO

Karta Dźwiękowa: nVidia SoundStorm

Napędy: LG CD-RW CED-8080B, LG HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4165B

Klawiatura: Chicony Ergonomic (ale ma wkurzające położenie "\"

Mysz: A4Tech WOP-35PU

kdelibs kompilują się w mniej niż 30 minut, a gry nie mają prawa się zaciąć w 1280x1024

----------

## JarekG

-----------------------------------

W domu:

Procesor: AMD Athlon XP 2500+@166

Plyta glowna: ECS KT600

Pamiec: 512MB RAM@333 (jakis syf generic)

HDD: Szajsung 160GB 8MB cache 7200RPM zepsuty od paru dni, bo stuka

Grafika: GF2 MX440, SB Live! 5.1 + glosniki logitech x-530

Sieci: 3com jakis stary i viarhine integracja na plycie. 

Zasilacz: Modecom 300W. 

Naped: CD-RW-DVD Combo LiteON. 

Klawiatura: MINT  :Very Happy:  za 12 zl  :Razz: 

Mysz: Logitech MX-310

-----------------------------------

W pracy (HP Compaq Proliant 6500):

Procesor: 4xPPro 200MHz 512 MB Cache

Plyta: jakis Intel

Pamiec: 128 MB EDO DIMM ECC

HDD: 4,6 GB SCSI, 120 GB Szajsung ATA@SiliconImage

Grafika: integracja... tez jakis Intel?

Sieci: 1xRealtec,1xIntel?

Zasilacz: 2x750W

Naped: CD-ROM

Klawiatura: nie pamietam

Mysz: nie ma

----------

## v7n

To i ja sie 'pochwale'  :Wink: 

Gen2boX:

AMD Barton 2600+ [ max, co wycisnalem, to ~2200 mhz, ale na kosmicznym napieciu, dlatego pozostawilem stock'owe taktowanie ]

Asus A7N8X [ fajna, stabilna i wogoole :p ]

1x512 mb by Kingston [ byly by 2, ale jedna sie zjarala  :Evil or Very Mad:  ]

WD Cavior 1200 JB [ 120 gb, ata; 1. padl po ~0,5 roku, tego mam juz... eee...  1 rok  :Very Happy:  ]

Lite-on Combo, tylko nie wiem jaki model dokladnie [ o, juz wiem - SOHC-5232K ]

LG 52x GCR-8523B  [ taki se zwykly czytnik, przelozony ze starego kompa ]

Fdd [ no... juz dosyc stary :p ]

Modecom 350 GT

Media-tech MT108 [ jako mysz ]

Shark SH901 [ jako klawa ]

Samsung SyncMaster 795df

Modecom MC-9860 [ jako oficjalny odstraszacz komarow i zlych sasiadow   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  ]

ST-330 [ byle do 15 marca   :Twisted Evil:  ]

HP-5150

jakies sluchawki+mikrofon Creative'a

To chyba wszystko. Gdybys ktos chcial poprzegladac o malej modyfikacji chlodzenia, to niech przejrzy ten post [ poczekajcie, az sie zaladuje do konca, wtedy was przeniesie do odpowieniego posta ]. To niestety nie wszystko, jak kiedys mi sie zachce, to wrzuce na swoja stronke [ jak ja zrobie :p ].

BTW: moze ktos sie skusi na SB Audigy LS? Uzywam integry a z tym nie mam co zrobic...

----------

## Ravak

Koishii

P4 1.4g (staroc ale wystarcza), 384 rimm (cholerstwo zamknelo mi droge do modernizacji), 80g+120g barracudy (cudowna linia)

Shuu

Celeron 433m, 640 (256+256+128) dimm, 20g + 2 macierze 2x120g (tez barracudy)

Koishii smiga na nitro i jestem z niego bardzo zadowolony  :Smile: 

----------

## danrok^

AMD64 2800+@2200MHz na codzien, a max to ponad 2500MHz

DFI Lan Party nF3 250GB

512 DDR 400MHz Infineon.

Seagate Barracuda 7200.8 200GB

Benq 1640 - DVD

ATI Radeon 9700PRO 128MB/256Bit

Tagan 380W

czas kompilacji: firefox - 23 minuty, kdelibs chyba około 28 minut.Last edited by danrok^ on Sat Mar 11, 2006 8:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gmb

Oldtimer:

Duron 1000@1060Mhz

Ram 512MB

WDC WD800JB 80GB

Asrock K7VT2

ATi Radeon 9000

----------

## e_nigma

MSI K8N Neo4 Plat.

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+@2,6Ghz/1,45V

2x512 KINGMAX HARDCORE DDR500/2,7V

Radeon X800GTO2@X850XT PE 500/600

2x80GB SATAII Seagate RAID 0 + 160GB WD SATA

LiteOn SHW-16H5S LightScribe

----------

## Azzazel

ASRock K7S8X rev. 3.01

Duron 1400@1800 MHz

256MB RAM  => niedługo będzie więcej

GeForce2 MX400

WD Caviar 80GB (8MB cache) IDE

CD-RW Cyber Drive 16x/12x/40x

Wszystko siedzi w mocno zmodowanej budzie   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## andrzejk

Mój laptop ASUS M6N:

Centrino

Pentium-M 1.6

512MB Ram

80GB HDD

WI-Fi Intel 2100

ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 

Nagrywarka DVD-RW Toshiba

Matryca 1280x800

Jeśli chodzi o sprzęt wszystko działa poza modemem - ale ponoć i na niego jest sposób (szkoda mi jednak na to czasu).

Jak będę miał czas to zabieram się za stacjonarny PIV 3.2 HT, który dręczony jest na razie Mendrivą

----------

## kknm_fixxxer

lightseed

Mój dawny desktop, dziś służy głównie jako serwer www i sesja irc.

Moje pierwsze Gentoo, syf w world, ~x86.

Instalowany ze stage1, w sumie ok. 8h kompilacji samej podstaw systemu.

Athlon XP 2000+

256MB SDRAM

dysk 20GB ATA100 5400RPM

GF FX 5600 128MB RAM@NVidia drivers

ava

Mój aktualny desktop, nie mój komputer, ale i tak ja nim de facto administruję.

~x86, nazwa od Avy Johnson z Deus Ex 2, nie od Avy z Sin City ;)

Instalowany ze stage1, nie liczyłem czasu kompilacji systemu.

Athlon64 3000+

512MB DDR2 RAM

dysk 120GB ATA133 7200RPM

GF FX 6600 GT 256MB RAM@NVidia drivers

hope

Aktualnie uszkodzony laptop. 

Gentoo stawiałem dla nim dla zasady i przetestowania instalacji z paczek binarnych. Nigdy jej nie dokończyłem, chociaż szło dobrze. Po prostu okazało się, że Gentoo zjada za dużo miejsca, a nie mogłem już wygospodarować więcej dla partycji linuksowej. Aktualnie działa tam jedynie Vim w konsoli tekstowej (system miał służyć głównie dla tłumaczeń na potrzeby PGDP). Jednakże notorycznie nie chciał wprowadzać poprawnie znaków Unicode (o dziwo wyświetlał dobrze), więc tym bardziej został porzucony na korzyść Windowsa 2000.

PII 266MHz

64 MB SDRAM

dysk ok. 4GB, wolny laptopowy syf. (Nie chce mi się czekać rand(0.5-2)h aż się uruchomi, żeby sprawdzić co tam dokładnie siedzi)

Neomagic cośtam. (j/w)

----------

## Insenic

Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo M 7405

Pentium M 1,5GH, 512 DDR, HDD 80 GB WD 8 MB Cache, Intel 855GM, Wifi, 4 in 1 card reader.

Sprzęt sprawuje się dość dobrze, mam tylko problemy z czytnikiem kart bo nie mam pojęcia jak go zainstalować, oraz z TV-OUT, też nie wiem jak się do tego zabrać. Wifi, modem, Firewire, pcimcia nie sprawdzałem...

----------

## garbaty

Witam,

ASUS A6VC

Procesor :  	 Intel Pentium M 740 (1.73GHz/FSB533MHz/C2048KB)

Matryca : 	15.4' WXGA 1280 x 800 WideScreen TFT LCD

Grafika : 	nVIDIA GeForce Go 6200 max. 256MB TurboCache

Pamięć systemowa : 	512MB DDR2 533MHz

Dysk twardy : 	60GB UDMA100

smiga az milo. Mam jeden problem z dzwiekiem ale da sie przezyc  :Smile: 

----------

## danrok^

e_nigma: kapowy sprzęt  :Smile:  jakie masz czasy kompilacji np xorg albo firefoxa?

----------

## e_nigma

 *danrok^ wrote:*   

> e_nigma: kapowy sprzęt  jakie masz czasy kompilacji np xorg albo firefoxa?

 

A wiesz że jakoś nie sprawdzałem  :Smile:  - wpadne do domu po pracy to sprawdze - mam zamiar na xorg'a 7 przejść to bedzie test. Tylko musze sie uporać z odmaskowaniem zależności - hehe  :Smile: 

----------

## pawels

Witam,

Athlon 2200XP+ @ 1837Mhz

Gigabyte GA7VA rev: 1,0

Saphire Radeon 9100 128M

2x256m RAM (No Name)

Sygate 80gb ata 100

----------

## taopai

update:

Procesor: AMD Athlon XP 2500+ (Barton)

Płyta: Soltek SL-FRN2-L (nForce2) szkoda ze nie ma SATA :/

Pamięć: 2x256MB DDR 400MHz Kingmax

Dyski: 1xSeagate 80GB 8MB Cache, 1x Seagate 200GB 8MB Cache, 1x pusta kieszeń (zawartosc kieszeni wywalilem, bo psul mi nagrywane plytki)

Nagrywarka: LG GSA-4167B

Grafika: ABIT Siluro GF3 Vio (64MB DDR) powoli robi sie za slaba choc w Q4 i D3 da sie jeszcze grac  :Smile: 

Audio: SB Live! Player 1024

Monitor: Sony Trinitron CPD-G520 - przy nim nawet moj 28'' telewizor wydaje sie maly  :Very Happy: 

Głośniki: Trust 3D Sound Dimension (mam je od czasu 486/p133, ale jak na swoj wiek bardzo dobrze graja)

Klawiatura: Logitech Elite Keyboard czasem, zeby zadzialala, trzeba ja przepiac w inne gniazdo usb o_O?

Mysz: Microsoft Wireless Notebook Optical Mouse

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## pnx

Desktop/  AthlonXp 2000+ 512ddr samsung 160gb/8mb i smiga calkiem niezle ;]

----------

## kfiaciarka

Athlon 64 2800+ , 512 ddr, WD 80 GB, DVDRW LiteON 1693s, Ati Radeon 9550 xt, płyta gigabyte dla k8 na via800pro.

A drugi sprzęt to jak w podpisie:)

Musze przyznać ze amd64 pomyka nieźle:) lepiej niz na p4.

----------

## RAIH

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Athlon 64 2800+ , 512 ddr, WD 80 GB, DVDRW LiteON 1693s, Ati Radeon 9550 xt, płyta gigabyte dla k8 na via800pro.
> 
> A drugi sprzęt to jak w podpisie:)
> 
> Musze przyznać ze amd64 pomyka nieźle:) lepiej niz na p4.

 

Mam ten sam sprzęt amd64 512 ram.....i RADEONA 9550 i tu wlasnie hcialbym sie zatrzymac dziala ci na radeonie wszystko ok? dziala ci opengl prawidlowo glxgears ile ci wyrzuca fps ?? u mnie jest jakis problem z ladowanie fglrx na stracie ?hyba ze uzywasz "radeon " to stary sterownik dla starszych radeonow ale ja mam wkompilowane w jadro fglrx ale nie mam np fglrxconfig.....aticonfig tez nie dziala tak jakby nie robilo pod 64 bity .......mozesz wrzucic tu swój xorg.conf ?? .........namieszałem

----------

## lazy_bum

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Cel 2.4 GHz, AOpen AX4PER-GN (syf jakich mało), 768MB RAM TwinMos, 220GB
> 
> 

 

:hardware-update:

Intel Celeron 2.4 GHz, ASUS P4P800S-X, 768MB RAM TwinMos, 220GB, Gainward GeForce 4 Ti 4200 128 MB

----------

## Sahin

Spawarka do firanek John Deer (zilona), szyberdach, alufelgi, wspomaganie kierownicy, napęd na koło zapasowe. A tak na serio w podpisie.

----------

## doman

Mój kompik to:

Epox 8rda3i

Athlon-xp 2600+

512ram

2 hdd od WD (80gb i 200gb)

Radeon 9600Pro

umierająca nagrywarka cd od Lite-on'a 

sieciówka i dźwiękówka na płycie głównej

----------

## maniek142

AMD Athlon 2500+ @ 3200 RAM 512 HDD 80GB 8MB cache Radeon 9550 Abit NF7-S

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *RAIH wrote:*   

>  *kfiaciarka wrote:*   Athlon 64 2800+ , 512 ddr, WD 80 GB, DVDRW LiteON 1693s, Ati Radeon 9550 xt, płyta gigabyte dla k8 na via800pro.
> 
> A drugi sprzęt to jak w podpisie:)
> 
> Musze przyznać ze amd64 pomyka nieźle:) lepiej niz na p4. 
> ...

 

Teraz jestem na nvidii, ale powiem ci od poczatku jak robiłem:) xorgconfig'iem wygenerowałem jakiś xorg.conf,a następnie atigonfigiem dogenerowałem reszte:). Wg http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers i http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html .

Przeglądałeś /var/log/Xorg.0.log? Tam będzie napisane czemu ci nie masz dri. U mnie był to brak wkompilowania obsługi amd64-agp w jądrze, samo via-agp nei wystarczyło. Korzystaj z najnowszych sterowników. Jak coś nie wyjdzie to pisz:)

----------

## RAIH

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Teraz jestem na nvidii, ale powiem ci od poczatku jak robiłem:) xorgconfig'iem wygenerowałem jakiś xorg.conf,a następnie atigonfigiem dogenerowałem reszte:). Wg http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers i http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html .
> 
> Przeglądałeś /var/log/Xorg.0.log? Tam będzie napisane czemu ci nie masz dri. U mnie był to brak wkompilowania obsługi amd64-agp w jądrze, samo via-agp nei wystarczyło. Korzystaj z najnowszych sterowników. Jak coś nie wyjdzie to pisz:)

 

Nie nie sprawdzalem tego   /var/log/Xorg.0.log ..........amd64-agp ?? chyba tez tego nie wkompilowalem dalem tylko normalne wsparcie dla agp....aticonfig mi nie dziala wogule .....emergne jesce raz ati-drivers .....jak cos bede pisal na priva

----------

## .dragonfly

To moze i ja zaspamuje...   :Cool: 

Toshiba Satelite - PIII 800Mhz (Copermine) - 128Mb Ram - Dysk 20 GB (2Mb Cache)- Trident 4Mb (<- grafika)

----------

## mcbarlo

Desktop:

MB: Pegasos1 April2

CPU: PowerPC 750CXe 600Mhz

GFX: Radeon 7500

RAM: 256MB

Serwer1: AthlonXP 2000, 1GB RAM

Serwer2: Celeron 2.26Ghz, 512MB RAM

Serwer3: Celeron 2.5Ghz 1GB RAM

Miedzy serwerami super dziala distcc.

----------

## royb

Laptop Toshiba Satellite 10-117

1,5 GHz Celeron M

256 Mb RAM

40 Gb HDD

----------

## solar2k

A też się odezwę ;]

Athlon XP 1800+ (1533mhz), 512 MB RAM, 400GB HDD

----------

## mysiar

laptop Dell Latitude 9100

CPU P4 2.8 GHz HT

RAM 1GB

HDD 80GB

DVD+RW

ATI RADEON 9700

desktop My Name   :Wink: 

Athlon 1.8

RAM 1GB

HDD 32GB + 200GB + 300GB (w kolejności pojawienia sie)

----------

## RedHand

Laptop Acer Aspire 5024WLMi:

CPU: Turion 1.8GHz

Ram: 512MB (za niedługo 1GB)

Grafika: Radeon x700

----------

## Lasander

Praca:

2xPIII 800 MHz

1.0 Gb RAM ECC

2x250 Gb Seagate Barracuda

GF440 MX

Abit VP6-RAID

DVD-R Plextor 740A

Dom:

Dell Precission 530

Xeon 1.7

1.0 Gb RAM

18 Gb SCSI COMPAQ

Nvidia Quadro 4 720

----------

## eryk

No...  :Smile: 

A ja:

Athlon64 3000+ @ Gigabyte K8NS Pro 512MB

----------

## v7n

Hardware upgrade ( raczej downgrade   :Confused:  )

Asus  A7N8X -> Epox model "spod_lady_oem" na via kt400(albo 600)

Nie mam nawet sily sprawdzac co to za syf...

/btw - w Asusie padl mostek poludniowy

----------

## canni

 :Arrow:  AMD Athlon 64 2800+ @ 2,2 GHz  :Smile: 

 :Arrow:  EPoX 8KDA3J (nForce3 250GB)

 :Arrow:  WD Caviar 250 GB SATA

 :Arrow:  ATI Radeon 9800 PRO

 :Arrow:  1 GB RAM Kingston

Na tym śmiga moje Gentoo 2006.0  :Smile: 

----------

## arach

cat << EOF

Co tu dużo mówić:

jest:

p2 400 + 256MB ramu + 2x 120GB Seagate + 30GB Samsung + 6GB IBM, przesztrzeń dyskową współdzieli z DragonFlyBSD;

było:

Athlon-XP (Barton) 2500+ @ 2400MHz, 1GB ramu, dyski te same poza ibm-em, umarło w skutek ukruszenia rdzenia;

EOF

----------

